# WORLDâS BEST CHICKEN SALAD!



## Phoenix

http://myincrediblerecipes.com/worlds-best-chicken-salad/

WORLD'S BEST CHICKEN SALAD!

INGREDIENTS:

1 ROTISSERIE CHICKEN COOKED & ALL MEAT REMOVED/SET ASIDE
1 CUP HELLMANS MAYO
1/4 CUP OF CHOPPED CELERY
1 SMALL ONION, MINCED
1 TABLESPOON LIGHT BROWN SUGAR
1 TEASPOON PARSLEY
1 TEASPOON GARLIC POWDER
1 TEASPOON BLACK PEPPER
(OPTIONAL ADDITIONS) -> WALNUTS, CHOPPED CRANBERRIES, CHOPPED GRAPES, ALMONDS. (IF WANTING TO ADD ANY OF THESE, JUST ADD 1/4 A CUP)

INSTRUCTIONS:

IN A LARGE BOWL, SHRED THE CHICKEN, ONCE SHREDDED ADD ALL OTHER INGREDIENTS AND MIX UNTIL WELL COMBINED.
ENJOY!


----------



## WendyMargaret

Never thought of adding brown sugar. Will try it.


----------



## Phoenix

WendyMargaret said:


> Never thought of adding brown sugar. Will try it.


I hadn't heard of the brown sugar, either, but it's worth a try. :sm02:


----------



## eikeat

Will certainly try this. Thanks.


----------



## rockinrobin

Sounds delicious. Thanks!


----------



## katzeh

I’ve always added a little white sugar,will have to try brown next time. You can substitute shrimp for the chicken or macaroni with some chopped cheddar cheese.actually the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Phoenix

All sounds good to me!


----------



## glendajean

Sounds good to me, too.


----------

